# Channel 212 Blaze TV ?



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A new channel (not available) is filling the slot vacated by NASA's move to 286. Blaze TV.

Or at least that is what the Uplink Report shows ... "BLAZE" testing on channel 212.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Not something I'll be watching: http://web.gbtv.com/index.jsp


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 14, 2012)

I wonder if this could be it:
http://web.gbtv.com/index.jsp

I noticed a GBTV Roku channel before this...


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

That would be awesome if that is a new channel.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

I'd prefer the real thing...reruns of Loony Tunes!


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

levibluewa said:


> I'd prefer the real thing...reruns of Loony Tunes!


+1,000,000,000


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

This is a joke, right?

Might as well put another "earth channel" there.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Kinda sounds like "The Re-education Channel"


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> Not something I'll be watching: http://web.gbtv.com/index.jsp


Me either.


----------



## pfred (Feb 8, 2009)

I hope Beck is paying a lot of money for Dish to carry it.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

I'd arther have BBC World, Al Jazeera, CSPAN3, CNN International, as aooposed to a 24 hour talk channel. Not that I am against a 24 hour Glenn Beck channel, but if the ideas is to provide news in the 200 - 215 range; there are other much better alterternatives.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

A Glenn Beck channel???? $9.95 a month on line???? Presumably it will be a la carte? Oh well....


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

nmetro said:


> I'd arther have BBC World, Al Jazeera, CSPAN3, CNN International, as aooposed to a 24 hour talk channel. Not that I am against a 24 hour Glenn Beck channel, but if the ideas is to provide news in the 200 - 215 range; there are other much better alterternatives.


BBC world would be ok.

Sorry, I wouldn't consider what he spouts "news".

Used to be good for a laugh, now it's just boring.:nono2:


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm not seeing 212 at all, or am I suppose to? GBTV? Even FoxNews got rid of him......!pride


----------



## pfred (Feb 8, 2009)

I wonder if Beck realizes he is one letter away from GLBTV !


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

356B said:


> I'm not seeing 212 at all, or am I suppose to?


Not yet ... the channel is testing. I would consider it a serious test since NASA was pushed out of the way.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

356B said:


> I'm not seeing 212 at all, or am I suppose to? GBTV? Even FoxNews got rid of him......!pride


CORRECTION: FOX News did NOT get rid of Glenn Beck! He left on his own so he could do his own thing without network middlemen "filtering" his program.

Love him or hate him, he has a right to say what he wants. We still have free speech in the USA. Without someone pushing the envelope (on both sides) we risk losing that right.

BTW: Dish is one of his sponsors so it's a good guess that it is Glenn's network in testing.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

By leaving FoxNews GB could have lost 90% of his viewers, a guess....but I do not know one person in my area who would pay to see his interviews and rants with the likes of Sarah Palin and Michelle Bachmann...of course I live in California....the other America the right hates. 
The guy made millions at Fox and toured with O'Reilly (pasted tense). He left NY for the friendly confines of Texas.....I believe he took a huge pay cut by... leaving.....? and in an election cycle he could be relegated to the scape heap of "has beens" and whack jobs. 
I know politics is disallowed here but it is a media thing...kind of, sorry.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

pfred said:


> I hope Beck is paying a lot of money for Dish to carry it.


Glenn Bleck?????? ONG!


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

356B said:


> By leaving FoxNews GB could have lost 90% of his viewers, a guess....but I do not know one person in my area who would pay to see his interviews and rants with the likes of Sarah Palin and Michelle Bachmann...of course I live in California....the other America the right hates.
> The guy made millions at Fox and toured with O'Reilly (pasted tense). He left NY for the friendly confines of Texas.....I believe he took a huge pay cut by... leaving.....? and in an election cycle he could be relegated to the scape heap of "has beens" and whack jobs.
> I know politics is disallowed here but it is a media thing...kind of, sorry.


The right does not hate anyone. It's the other side that wants everyone to believe that is the case (just watch MSNBC for 5 minutes and you will see for yourself).

If Ch 212 is indeed THE Blase TV then you can see for yourself that nothing but love for fellow man is promoted. Glenn just had a large conference in Dallas over the summer where thousands of people got involved in service projects to feed the hungry and do other deeds of kindness (like construction projects similar to Habitat For Humanity). They never ask who you voted for when they show their charity. BTW: Glenn is not a Republican, he is a Libertarian.

There are some who would rather watch BBC World than any of the U.S. based news channels since many consider all the U.S. based networks (including both FNC and MSNBC) of being "controlled" by whoever (The Government or some other think tank/conspiracy theory group) . The Blase TV is not controlled by anyone other than Glenn and his staff. That is why many hate him, because he can't be controlled.

BTW: I would not worry about his pay being cut. For Glenn it's not about the money.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I respect your opinions and beliefs, but for me I see Mr.Beck in a different light....and I did watch his Fox show at 2pm PST. Now I watch Wolf and sometimes the Five... which is GB light.
Say what you want about Beck's politics, but he can be really funny.


----------



## pfred (Feb 8, 2009)

Michael P said:


> If Ch 212 is indeed THE Blase TV then you can see for yourself that nothing but love for fellow man is promoted. .


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

I wonder if 212 comes with anti-psychotic medication delivered to your home or if you need to have it prescribed by your shrink.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

As a GBTV/BLAZETV subscriber, I'm jealous that it's possibly coming to DISH before Directv.

Also, what happened to keeping politics out of the forum? Is anyone policing this side?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Reminder... questions about moderation (or perceived lack thereof) should be directed in private... if you think there is an unattended problem, report a post or contact a moderator.

With regards to politics and this thread... it would be impossible to discuss the channel without acknowledging who the channel is about...and so far I haven't seen anyone go too far or any arguments or insults of forum members.

Stay on topic and within the rules and all will be well._


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

I saw Glenn Beck once, after South Park spoofed him.

And all I could think of was, A Face in the Crowd.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

levibluewa said:


> I wonder if 212 comes with anti-psychotic medication delivered to your home or if you need to have it prescribed by your shrink.


I think you'd already have to be on something to subscribe. But then I feel the same way about listening to Rap and watching ESPN.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

SayWhat? said:


> *I think you'd already have to be on something to subscribe*. But then I feel the same way about listening to Rap and watching ESPN.












Tell me more about being on drugs.


----------



## knot (Feb 4, 2010)

Bring on The Blaze! I will subscribe on Dish also.


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

knot said:


> Bring on The Blaze! I will subscribe on Dish also.


If 212 actually does turn out to be Blaze TV, I suspect it will be included at a certain package level or higher, perhaps AT250 or higher. Or maybe BB. If it was a premium channel, wouldn't it be in the 300 range?


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I'll watch.... if it's free, I watched GB on Fox when I could. I never bought into his ideology, but he was, at times, very entertaining.
GB could have a Vegas act, late night guest slot, maybe a show, or even a sitcom....and I imagine he would get less negatives.....Say what you want about his views on politics, he's a showman first and foremost, add some beautiful women and he could have a hit.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

The Blase TV is more than just Glenn's old FNC show. He invested in a large staff to produce programming like comedy and kids shows. That's a large investment for a network that as of today can only be seen if you have a Roku and a decent broadband connection. Decent broadband bandwidth is not universally available just yet, so satellite is still the way to go.


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

356B said:


> I'll watch.... if it's free, I watched GB on Fox when I could. I never bought into his ideology, but he was, at times, very entertaining.
> GB could have a Vegas act, late night guest slot, maybe a show, or even a sitcom....and I imagine he would get less negatives.....Say want you want about his views on politics, he's a showman first and foremost, add some beautiful women and he could have a hit.


When he was on CNN you found out much more about his road traveled....now he is a caricature of hisself.....It is sad!

I think very much, he is drinking again, I dont wish that on anyone!


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

Michael P said:


> The Blase TV is more than just Glenn's old FNC show. He invested in a large staff to produce programming like comedy and kids shows. That's a large investment for a network that as of today can only be seen if you have a Roku and a decent broadband connection. Decent broadband bandwidth is not universally available just yet, so satellite is still the way to go.


Yep.. It would be easy to do a linear channel schedule in four, six hour blocks per day; Beck's three hour radio show, the radio show fourth hour with Beck's side kicks, the signature one hour Glenn Beck TV show and the one hour "Real News From The Blaze". They also produce a daily kids show and weekly reality and comedy programming and Beck is hinting that he has an upcoming show modeled after "Glee". Plus all the documentaries and special events.

As good as Roku is, it's not a particularly good DVR and even with adequate bandwidth, there can be annoying 'glitches' in the streaming. He needs more than the 300,000 or so viewers he currently gets on the internet.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

AZ. said:


> When he was on CNN you found out much more about his road traveled....now he is a caricature of hisself.....It is sad!
> 
> I think very much, he is drinking again, I dont wish that on anyone!


Don't say that. That's how rumors start. I don't believe for one minute that he is drinking again. He just had a successful event in Dallas. He couldn't pull events like that off if he was not firmly in control of himself and his staff.

Granted some of his comedy bits on his radio show go off the deep end at times (I wish he could hear how that sounds from the listener's perspective). But for the most part he is still on the money.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Michael P said:


> That's how rumors start.


Not according to this post.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Thank you... thank you... as noted, I will be here all week


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

Michael P said:


> Don't say that. That's how rumors start. I don't believe for one minute that he is drinking again. He just had a successful event in Dallas. He couldn't pull events like that off if he was not firmly in control of himself and his staff.
> 
> Granted some of his comedy bits on his radio show go off the deep end at times (I wish he could hear how that sounds from the listener's perspective). But for the most part he is still on the money.


Well.....If you watched him on CNN he was normal !!!! Not this wacky person who started at FOX and the advertisers said enough...

He was good on CNN....now a sad joke of a man!

Drugs or drinking, can only be the excuse!


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Obviously Dish has an excess of free bandwidth:grin:


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

CeeWoo said:


> Obviously Dish has an excess of free bandwidth:grin:


Can't believe there isn't better choices out there.

Yes, I respect freedom of speech,[ to another poster who likes this guy] I just don't want to pay for it.[not his version, at any rate] I just hope dish is going to charge extra for this. The response should tell the story.

please don't add it to my 250 package as a substitute channel. I already have syfy.:nono2:


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

SayWhat? said:


> Not according to this post.


What does that post have to do with this thread?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Michael P said:


> What does that post have to do with this thread?


If you read the link... he was referencing a joke I made in another thread about where rumors come from.

A tangent to be sure... but that was the reason he linked.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

As a Dish shareholder, I think it would be great to run it as an a la carte channel and pull in some of those online subscriber dollars.

No, I wouldn't watch it, but I don't watch SoapNet, HRTV, BabyFirst, ...


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

FTA Michael said:


> As a Dish shareholder, I think it would be great to run it as an a la carte channel and pull in some of those online subscriber dollars.
> 
> No, I wouldn't watch it, but I don't watch SoapNet, HRTV, BabyFirst, ...


I'm a shareholder too (both Echostar and Dish) and would rather have Blase/212 in one of the packs. It would be a perfect counterbalance to Current (which I actually watched last night to see the special they had on Mormonism).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Press Release: DISH Fires Up Its News and Political Programming With Glenn Beck's TheBlaze

"TheBlaze will be available to DISH viewers on channel 212 as part of DISH's America's Top 250 package or a la carte for $5 a month. The channel launches today at 5 p.m. EDT and customers can order a la carte starting tomorrow. TheBlaze will be available as a free preview for all DISH customers through Sept. 26. "

Please continue the discussion in the new thread.


----------

